# Ravezzani: "Convergenze su nostro scoop. Proposta Preziosi esiste".



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2018)

*Ravezzani: "Convergenze su nostro scoop. Proposta Preziosi esiste".*

Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:

"Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%. 
Noi vi abbiamo rivelato che esiste una proposta Preziosi, per conto di chi non si sa, e la sua smentita è ovvia. Scopriremo le altre proposte."

*Attenzione: commenti solo alla notizia.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Giugno 2018)

Se è quello schifo di Preziosi chiudo tutto e seguo la Premier


----------



## vannu994 (10 Giugno 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Se è quello schifo di Preziosi chiudo tutto e seguo la Premier


Mamma mia, che poi vuoi che Preziosi non si porti dietro il suo amico condor.


----------



## Gekyn (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:
> 
> "Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
> Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%.
> Noi vi abbiamo rivelato che esiste una proposta Preziosi, per conto di chi non si sa, e la sua smentita è ovvia. Scopriremo le altre proposte."



Fatico a capire il motivo per cui questo cavaliere mascarato dovrebbe ri.comprarsi il Milan, avrebbe più senso ri.venderselo ad un altro.


----------



## Nico1975 (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:
> 
> "Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
> Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%.
> Noi vi abbiamo rivelato che esiste una proposta Preziosi, per conto di chi non si sa, e la sua smentita è ovvia. Scopriremo le altre proposte."



Per conto di chi non si sa... mah.....ahaha


----------



## luis4 (10 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:
> 
> "Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
> Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%.
> ...



Sarebbe la fine.

Speriamo che sbaglino.


----------



## sballotello (10 Giugno 2018)

per me è una bufala. l'ennesima da parte di quelle persone


----------



## The P (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:
> 
> "Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
> Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%.
> ...



beh che abbia anticipato la news del socio di minoranza tuttavia mi sembra vero, o sbaglio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Giugno 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> beh che abbia anticipato la news del socio di minoranza tuttavia mi sembra vero, o sbaglio?



Si, anche se la loro notizia era concentrata su Preziosi e il resto di contorno.


----------



## sballotello (10 Giugno 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> beh che abbia anticipato la news del socio di minoranza tuttavia mi sembra vero, o sbaglio?



i primi sono stati quelli del corriere dello sport in realtà


----------



## sballotello (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, anche se la loro notizia era concentrata su Preziosi e il resto di contorno.



con Preziosi che ha smentito dopo pochi istanti..


----------



## luis4 (10 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> per me è una bufala. l'ennesima da parte di quelle persone



.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:
> 
> "Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
> Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%.
> ...



ripeto.... fa fatica a pagarci Bertolacci


----------



## Goro (10 Giugno 2018)

Non fatico a credere che Preziosi tramite Galliani e Berlusconi ci stia provando, è un personaggio indegno e non mi stupirei... basti vedere tutti gli intrallazzi fatti col Genoa in questi anni... degno compare del condor


----------



## MaschioAlfa (10 Giugno 2018)

... È palese che se entra preziosi, come prestanome, è solo con i soldi di Berlusconi..
A quel punto chiudo con il calcio fino alla loro dipartita terrena


----------



## Moffus98 (10 Giugno 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, che poi vuoi che Preziosi non si porti dietro il suo amico condor.



E questo spiegherebbe l'eventuale ritorno di Galliani anticipato già da Criscitiello. Tutti i pezzi del puzzle combaciano...


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, anche se la loro notizia era concentrata su Preziosi e il resto di contorno.



In realtà il primo è stato Pellegatti a Premium domenica scorsa


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Giugno 2018)

Non ne hanno mai presa una a QSVS


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> per me è una bufala. l'ennesima da parte di quelle persone



Peggio di una bufala..e ora vedendo le notizie sul socio continuano a cavalcare l'onda..come se ne avesse mai presa una quel pagliaccio


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Giugno 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> beh che abbia anticipato la news del socio di minoranza tuttavia mi sembra vero, o sbaglio?



sbagli..premium oltre una settimana fa almeno..e poi a ruota tutti gli altri nei giorni seguenti


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:
> 
> "Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
> Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%.
> ...



Questa sì che sarebbe la pietra tombale su qualsivoglia tipo di ambizione!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

Ma ragazzi che ci sia qualcosa di importante in arrivo è palese basta guardare il rinvio dell UEFA. Che stia per arrivare un nuovo socio è anch’esso molto probabile. 

Che sia Preziosi che vuole gli sconti per Lapadula pare fantascienza.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Giugno 2018)

Ravezzani lo scorso anno parlava di Bale alla Juventus


----------



## Gito (10 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:
> 
> "Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
> Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%.
> ...



Ma va dai non può essere vero... perchè uno che ha già una squadra in Serie A che non riesce neanche a portare in Europa League dovrebbe andarsi a prendere il Milan e passare per colui che lo ha affossato definitivamente?
Alla prima campagna abbonamenti si ritrova 5 mila abbonati e la fuga degli sponsor se si compra il Milan Preziosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ravezzani lo scorso anno parlava di Bale alla Juventus



Esatto


----------



## koti (10 Giugno 2018)

The P ha scritto:


> beh che abbia anticipato la news del socio di minoranza tuttavia mi sembra vero, o sbaglio?





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si, anche se la loro notizia era concentrata su Preziosi e il resto di contorno.


No, se ne parlava già febbraio: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-continua-la-ricerca-di-un-socio-di-minoranza-ma-vt59207.html

E poi Pellegatti: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-li-apre-ad-un-socio-forse-gia-trovato-vt63263.html


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi preziosi non riesce a pagare lapadula e bertolacci, e secondo voi prende il milan coi soldi di berlusconi per conto di galliani?
Sto berlusconi per molti è una vera ossesione...


----------



## sballotello (10 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi preziosi non riesce a pagare lapadula e bertolacci, e secondo voi prende il milan coi soldi di berlusconi per conto di galliani?
> Sto berlusconi per molti è una vera ossesione...



.


----------



## fdl68 (10 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ravezzani lo scorso anno parlava di Bale alla Juventus



ben detto!!


----------



## uolfetto (10 Giugno 2018)

non so perchè ma un brivido freddo lungo la schiena mi suggerisce che la notizia non sia del tutto campata in aria...


----------



## goleador 70 (10 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi preziosi non riesce a pagare lapadula e bertolacci, e secondo voi prende il milan coi soldi di berlusconi per conto di galliani?
> Sto berlusconi per molti è una vera ossesione...


.


----------



## leviatano (10 Giugno 2018)

"ho scelto il giorno sbagliato per smettere con i tranquillanti...." cit.


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2018)

Non dico che la notizia sia per forza vera, ma sentire dire che non e possibile perche Preziosi non ha i soldi non mi tranquilizza per nulla considerando che neppure YL ha il patrimonio necessario per comprarci...


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Giugno 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non dico che la notizia sia per forza vera, ma sentire dire che non e possibile perche Preziosi non ha i soldi non mi tranquilizza per nulla considerando che neppure YL ha il patrimonio necessario per comprarci...



Dai per cortesia, già è dura di per se la situazione non mettiamoci anche noi il solito carico di negatività.


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai per cortesia, già è dura di per se la situazione non mettiamoci anche noi il solito carico di negatività.



Non è negatività ma essere obiettivi.
Ad oggi questa ipotesi non la possiamo scartare al 100%. Certo pure io non ci credo molto. Ma bollarla come cosa impossibile con l'argomento di "Tanto non ha i soldi" non è razionale. Magari ci sono altre 2000 ragioni che potrebbero levarci quel brutto pensiero... ma ad ora non ne ho sentita neanche una.

Per noi che non abbiamo nessuna notizia certa, provare ad indovinare quello che succederà in questa cessione e proprio impossibile. Può succedere di tutto.


----------



## sette (10 Giugno 2018)

che pena infinita


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2018)

Se succede davvero l'irreparabile non seguirò mai più il Milan


----------



## Black (11 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Fabio Ravezzani su Twitter conferma il proprio scoop sull'offerta di Enrico Preziosi per diventare socio del Milan:
> 
> "Tutti i giornali convergono sulla nostra anticipazione.
> Come vi avevamo anticipato, Li vorrebbe cedere il Milan a un socio che entri col 20% per poi salire in 2 anni al 51%.
> ...



Preziosi sarebbe la fine.... ma poi in teoria mica è legale possedere quote di 2 società di A, per cui non potrebbe nemmeno farlo, sbaglio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> Preziosi sarebbe la fine.... ma poi in teoria mica è legale possedere quote di 2 società di A, per cui non potrebbe nemmeno farlo, sbaglio?



Shhhh...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (11 Giugno 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> Preziosi sarebbe la fine.... ma poi in teoria mica è legale possedere quote di 2 società di A, per cui non potrebbe nemmeno farlo, sbaglio?



Dovrebbe prima vendere il Genoa. Operazione alquanto fantasiosa quella partorita da Ravezzani. Purtroppo c'è che gli va dietro pur di sostenere la tesi del rientro.


----------



## MasterGorgo (11 Giugno 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe prima vendere il Genoa. Operazione alquanto fantasiosa quella partorita da Ravezzani. Purtroppo c'è che gli va dietro pur di sostenere la tesi del rientro.



...c'è libero Cellino come prestanome-bis


----------



## Garrincha (11 Giugno 2018)

Il Genoa credo sia in vendita da un anno o due comunque, non è che si sbarazzerebbe dei liguri dall'oggi al domani, se stiamo al gioco ipoteticamente un compratore potrebbe averlo già


----------



## malos (11 Giugno 2018)

A Ravezzani non farei portare fuori neanche il mio cane. Incredibile che qualcuno dia credito ad un uomo che mette insieme una trasmissione di uno squallore unico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Giugno 2018)

Dignità zero..porta avanti sta porcata nonostante tutte le smentite..e gli lasciano pure definirsi giornalista...


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> A Ravezzani non farei portare fuori neanche il mio cane. Incredibile che qualcuno dia credito ad un uomo che mette insieme una trasmissione di uno squallore unico.



.


----------



## sballotello (11 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dignità zero..porta avanti sta porcata nonostante tutte le smentite..e gli lasciano pure definirsi giornalista...



.


----------



## zlatan (11 Giugno 2018)

Zero preoccupazioni: Non può essere che una bufala....


----------

